# Frage zur Fensterposition



## Ana (14. Nov 2005)

Hallo,
wie kann ich die Position eines Pop-up Fensters an ein anderes binden? Ich habe eien frei bewegliche Spielfläche und die Pop-Ups sollen immer an die Spielfläche gebunden sein...Danke


----------



## Bastian (14. Nov 2005)

```
fenster.setLocation(this.getX(),this.getY());
```
wobei fenster dein Pop-Up ist und this auf das fenster weist, an das sich dein po-up anpsassen soll.

bzw getWidth und getHeight sind auch ganz nützlich

(wobei, was meinst du genau mit pop-up? wir sind doch nicht etwa bei javascript?)


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=24502

So ziemlich die gleiche Aufgabenstellung. Gast-Account.
Dann mach ich das mal zu.


----------

